# Rooting help for GB 4.5.601



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay,
Verizon automatically updated me from my old rooted version(2.2). I must have made a mistake and allowed automatic updating. Anyway, now I am at this point and unrooted. Super user app is still there, along with all the other apps that require root. I had rooted with z4 in the past. Hopefully a couple of you guys with lots of experience can answer a couple questions for me. I have googled and read a ton of guides, but I don't want to mess up my phone by trying to SBF my phone with the 588 version without doing everything properly.
I tried to use the one click method, but it doesn't work. Not sure if its affected by the fact that my phone goes to bootloader d2.37 screen whenever it tries to power up(while being charged). In any case, the root did not work for me.

1- Can I root this version? or do I have to SBF?
2- Do I need a droid specific sbf file?
3- Do I need to sbf back to "froyo" before I sbf to the GB rooted?
4- I had read that verizon is more restrictive with the wireless tether on GB, is that true?

I think that's it for now. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Use the Droid 3 one click root, it works on all Motorola Gingerbread builds. Google it, and your wish shall be granted.


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

Did not work. As stated, when it goes to reboot, the d2.37 bootloader screen comes up(when it's connected via USB) when it reboots. I attempted to unplug USB cable to power up then re-insert it once it begins to boot. No root after several attempts.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

kaneda_77 said:


> Did not work. As stated, when it goes to reboot, the d2.37 bootloader screen comes up(when it's connected via USB) when it reboots. I attempted to unplug USB cable to power up then re-insert it once it begins to boot. No root after several attempts.


Is your battery low? I have had instances on my D2G right after an SBF if my battery is low and I have the usb cable connected it drops into the bootloader.


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope. Battery was charged fully. I got stuck on that screen when charging before when the battery was low.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

That is definately strange as D3 root should work since D2/DX/D2G/D3 are all using same version of blur...


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

should I youtube the process for ya? I think I had read that a previously rooted phone with SU had given problems with this update.


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

Can I just SBF without problems?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

It's kinda iffy but yes an SBF should be fine. I say it's iffy since your phone is already acting funky


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

So can I SBF straight to the pre-rooted GB? Or do I have to go back to froyo first?


----------



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

I see this same issue using the .607 leak for a Droid 2 Global. I don't know if it helps, but I am in the EXACT same boat as the OP.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Try performing the operations manually instead of using the script.


----------



## CBlaze (Jul 17, 2011)

kaneda_77 said:


> Okay,
> Verizon automatically updated me from my old rooted version(2.2). I must have made a mistake and allowed automatic updating. Anyway, now I am at this point and unrooted. Super user app is still there, along with all the other apps that require root. I had rooted with z4 in the past. Hopefully a couple of you guys with lots of experience can answer a couple questions for me. I have googled and read a ton of guides, but I don't want to mess up my phone by trying to SBF my phone with the 588 version without doing everything properly.
> I tried to use the one click method, but it doesn't work. Not sure if its affected by the fact that my phone goes to bootloader d2.37 screen whenever it tries to power up(while being charged). In any case, the root did not work for me.
> 
> ...


Well, I just recently went through the process you just explained after it being stuck on step one "Sever Not running" with my phone at the bootloader, I unplugged the phone pressed and held the power button X2. once the sd card notification popped I plugged in the phone and it continued with step 2. I repeated this until i was able to gain su. Hope this helps everyone. For some reason I turn on the phone with the usb attached to the PC, it goes right to the bootloader. CM7-GB RevNumbers build 9-0311 Jakebites modded V6 supercharged


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

sixstringedmatt said:


> I see this same issue using the .607 leak for a Droid 2 Global. I don't know if it helps, but I am in the EXACT same boat as the OP.


Hmmm. I did see a manual way to do it with ADB I think. Is that what you are suggesting?

CBlaze- not sure what you did. If you have some work around, maybe you can clarify and help other users with the same issue as myslef.


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay boys, I now have root access. Next is the wifi tether issue. If you are having trouble such as I had, use this(taken from the droid 3 root thread)

open the folder you extracted motorola one click files to.
(i'm assuming you are in windows 7 here)
hold Shift+right click a blank spot, select "open a command prompt here"
type: adb shell
when you hit enter, the next line should end with a #
if it's $, type "exit" run the oneclick again, then start "adb shell" over

once you have the # prompt, type(yes that is a comma):
mount -oremount,rw /dev/block/system /system
rm /system/bin/su
rm /system/xbin/su
hitting enter after each line.
don't worry if it says it can't find the file... the point here is to get rid of it anyway

then run the oneclick again. worked for me


----------



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

When I rooted with one click, I manually rebooted my phone when the prompt came up, and it worked fine.


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

Right.... Nobody said this is for everyone. If you SBF'd your pone to GB, then you probly won't have this issue. This is probly an issue for people that did the following (I had to do 3 phones this way):
Droid2
Android 2.2 updated to 2.3.3 via auto update.
2.2 was rooted via Z4
Phone was not un-rooted prior to update
When running oneclick, d2.37 screen prevents auto reboot
Running oneclick says success on all 3 steps, if you "help" the reboot process, but root does not actually happen.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

kaneda_77 said:


> Right.... Nobody said this is for everyone. If you SBF'd your pone to GB, then you probly won't have this issue. This is probly an issue for people that did the following (I had to do 3 phones this way):
> Droid2
> Android 2.2 updated to 2.3.3 via auto update.
> 2.2 was rooted via Z4
> ...


have to remove the su/busybox stuff or it wont work. Iirc its listed in the D3 thread somewhere.


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, and if you look at post #15 I said exactly that and how to do it.


----------

